# Wasatch Bench Access



## jmadison (Mar 12, 2008)

A few years back I hunted the extended area right above the benches just above Wasatch Blvd in the 6200 South area. I was thinking of checking the area out again but I can't remember exactly how to get there. I remember that it was at the end of a dead end street right by a LDS Chapel. If this sounds familiar to anyone would you please help me remember how to get there.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Most of the Wasatch access points are on the BowhuntersofUtah.net website. You will have to register(no cost) and then look under the Gallery tab. 
Kelly


----------



## jmadison (Mar 12, 2008)

Great resource. Had the exact information I needed. Thanks for the tip.


----------

